# g scale



## harley-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

anybody have any experience withh dcc in g scale locos. i have some that i want to convert and was wondering what i have to do. i have a prodigy advanced two system for my ho trains could i use that for my g scale trains to


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

i would imagine you could do g the same exact way you to ho. just pull the cab off the loco and splice the wires where they go to the motor/lights.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes x_doug_x is right it's just like wiring in HO just bigger, Same rules.
It does not look like to me that your prodigy advanced two system will have the capability to run your G units. Max power is 3.5 amps with the G units pulling up to 4 amps. You might just fry it.
The chips from HO will not work in your G's if you were wondering.
Sean


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> Yes x_doug_x is right it's just like wiring in HO just bigger, Same rules.
> It does not look like to me that your prodigy advanced two system will have the capability to run your G units. Max power is 3.5 amps with the G units pulling up to 4 amps. You might just fry it.
> The chips from HO will not work in your G's if you were wondering.
> Sean



i think he could get away with it, but i'm no expert.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you run one engine at a time with very few accessories, Lighted cars, DCC controled switches or any other DCC device and track resistance loss would put you near the max. I'm not an expert either nor do I or have I run the prodigy advanced two system, but yes It might all work out fine.
I would at least put in a 3 amp fuse in the System to protect it from Overloads, Not sure if Prodigy has a built in overload.
Sean


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> If you run one engine at a time with very few accessories, Lighted cars, DCC controled switches or any other DCC device and track resistance loss would put you near the max. I'm not an expert either nor do I or have I run the prodigy advanced two system, but yes It might all work out fine.
> I would at least put in a 3 amp fuse in the System to protect it from Overloads, Not sure if Prodigy has a built in overload.
> Sean


sounds like a great idea. the fuses should protect the board and he would be able to test safely.


----------



## harley-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

when i do this i plan on adding in a booster for the extra power needed. also i was wondering what decoders are best.


----------

